# 1930's Delta 890 BS Restoration Completed



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)

Was able to snag this much neglected, vintage band saw for FREE! Everything except for a sloppy metallic green spray job was original and complete. All major parts were fine, it just needed a really good cleaning. Found two cracked parts from over-tightened set screws, the metal guide blocks and all bearings were originals. The 1/3-HP Kingston-Conley motor is from that era, and may also be original-it was completely impacted with gummy sawdust, but cleaned up beautifully and once again hums like new.

Sandblasting the rust and old paint ran $75 but I managed to get most everything else on sale: tires, link belt, cool blocks, blades, Woodcraft mobile base, upper guide bracket, two guide bearings, and all new wiring into a MLCS safety switch. On the OWWM web site I found a 1935 Delta catalog, as well as a high-resolution jpeg of my original Delta decal that I duplicated with a color laser printer on water-slide decal paper.

A very helpful technician at my local Delta/Dewalt Service Center had the foresight to rescue several very rare full-line Delta catalogs from the 1930s after someone there had thrown them out. I begged him to digitize them and post them on the OWWM web site.

After much researching I still can't definitively date my saw, but the old catalogs verified that the 14" band saw debuted in 1934 and only the '34, '35' and '36 models sported the distinctive ribs on the covers. Component parts seem to be identical during this three year period, and apparently Delta didn't use serial numbers at that time.

The 1935 price for this saw was $43.85, the steel stand was $6.85, lamp attachment $1.50, v-belt and pulley $1.45, and a Delta brand 1/3-HP electric motor was an additional $18.95-original total, a whopping $72.15.

My restoration, including the addition of a modern mobile base and safety power switch was about $340. Hope to be in half as good shape when I'm turning 75!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very Pretty. How much resaw capability does it have?


----------



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)

With the guide all the way up, it's about 6-1/4". If it had the optional 6" "Raising Block" attachment, it would have been 12-3/8"--but that height attachment kit cost another $6…in 1935.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You will have to keep your eye out for one. I would imagine it wll be hard to find.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweeeeet! Love old machines when rebuilt and put back to use! Very nice job.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

There is a BOYD listing for a riser block and guard on owwm now. Nice job on the resto. Keep an eye out for a belt guard, that wil be the hard one to find.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on a nice job!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice. I love those old machines. You did a great job on it.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow. Really nice job. I don't know that I ever saw one from the 30's. You sure you want to cut anything with it and get it all dirty?


----------



## gmerteng (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job on the band saw love old tools.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

MAN, that came out NICE!!! I love old woodworking machine restorations.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Superb job on restoring this, what a great saw to have.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks great! I sure wish my rigid bs had solid true wheels like that!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

great restoration !

it looks like you found it new in an old warehouse .

except for the switch of course .

well done !


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Super cool job! 
Question: How did you "mask off" the label so perfectly on the top cover?


----------



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)

I didn't mask it at all, that's a "new-old" decal. As you can see on the "before" photo above, the original decal was beyond saving so I replicated it with a .jpg file I found on the OWWM web site. I used a color laser printer and special water-slide decal paper to create an exact replica.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice Cortland. Really!


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Doesn't get any better than that!!!!!! This makes me want to run out to the shed and start restoring the 14" Delta I bought for $50. Those heavy wheels should make for a nice cutting saw.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, that is one nice lookin machine, hope it cuts as good as it looks. I'm sure it does. Keep up the good work. BTKS


----------



## Koaking (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought a vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw yesterday. It appears to be of the same era as yours. I'm new at this and can't seem to add a photo here. Check out my workshop to see photos of the saw.

Do you have a source for parts? I'd like to add a riser block. Though I like the idea of adding an original one made in the 30's, functionality is my primary goal so I'd be happy to add an aftermarket riser. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Other than that, I'm very happy with the saw. The previous owner put new tires, a new blade, and the old motor seems just purrs along.


----------



## Koaking (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info…I'll give them a call on Monday.


----------



## RogerFlemming (Apr 13, 2010)

Iv got the same thing! Delta 890. Belonged to my grandfather - and I just pulled it out of the garage yesterday to start working on it. Missing the upper guide, and rubs against the lowers pretty badly - I also think the upper wheel bearing needs to be replaced since it moves laterally on the bearing.. (or is that normal) but same questions… where did you find the parts? Did you ever run across a manual for this?

Oh - and my back still aches from moving it


----------



## RogerFlemming (Apr 13, 2010)

Also - regarding your post "the original decal was beyond saving so I replicated it with a .jpg file I found on the OWWM web site".. I want to try the same thing - but cant find that jpg. Do you still have it?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is very impressive. Great job. Will this be just for display or will you actually use this saw on occasion?


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have this BS, inherited it from my Dad. He passed when I was 5 so my education in woodworking was on my own. Still brings back memories of him. I'm going to have to refurb mine cause I'm jealous now, Great job well done.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

"I replicated it with a .jpg file I found on the OWWM web site"

What does OWWM stand for? 
Very nice refurbish job I like the BIG RED STOP BUTTON.


----------



## RWRRMR (Aug 1, 2011)

I am interested in learning how to restore a vintage Delta bandsaw. I would like to contact "Cortland" - the initiator of this post - but am not sure how to do so. Is there a way to contact Cortland directly by e-mail? I am new to the site, but am learning a lot from the great discussions. Thanks for anyone who can help! I can be reached at: rwr32ATcornell.edu.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Once you have been aroudn the site long enough (with enough activity too), you will be able to send him a private message. In the meantime, I'd favorite it and wait till he gets back to you. He did a fantastic job I mist say.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

RWRRMR, you can email him using the mail system on the site once you have 5 posts in the fourms. I would participate in some other dicussions and then send him a PM.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Really an inspiration to anyone who has old tools that need restoration. Nice job and thank you for posting!

I do wish Lumberjocks would set-up a dedicated place on this site for old tool restorations… power and hand tools alike!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats, you did a find job on the bandsaw.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Where'd the pictures go?


----------



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Sweet76 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a question, so I have the same model, but has the low speed deduction, and has the two belts and a chain drive


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Bitchin' bandsaw. Sweet job on the restore.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, now it looks like new! 
But that's what you were after anyway.
Really nice job.


----------

